# Ariens vs Simplicity Can You Use Simplicity Chute Control With Mittens?



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi. I find myself in need of a snowblower. I have narrowed my choice to an Ariens 24 Platinum SHO EFI and a Simplicity Signature Pro 1724.

I am leaning towards the Simplicity mainly because of the chute control. I have neighbors in close proximity and directing the snow is a constant challenge and must be done easily, quickly and on the move. This I learned after using an old Snapper my ex husband left in the garage.

The Simplicity looks great but in the picture on their website the person is wearing thin gloves and the controls do not look suited to heavy mittens.

I am a girl and I like warm hands especially in the temperatures we get here so I must wear thick mittens. Will the controls be effective?

Here's the pic of controls and Thank You 

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...ers/signature-pro-two-stage-snow-blowers.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

With hand warmers on the machine, hopefully that will reduce the need for big, thick gloves. My blower is a different brand, but I've found my hand warmers to do quite nicely. My cold fingers warmed right up when I turned the warmers on (with good gloves), during a cold and windy storm. 

From the pictures, I'd be more worried about the trigger controls for steering. It looks like the chute controls may be used with just your thumbs. But you'll also need to be able to use the triggers to unlock a wheel on one side, to make the machine easier to swing around. To squeeze the triggers with mittens, you'd likely have to take all your fingers off the handle, to grab the trigger, vs using 2 fingers for the trigger, and having the rest still on the handle.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the site

you may want to add one to look at. a toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE (model 38841) electic start, heated grips, head lamp 10 hp motor for about the same price of the others. https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=Power-Max-HD-1028-OHXE-38841(Toro)

stick wise i can work mine wearing heavy ski gloves with no problem,the machine turns on it self with one hand using the power steering, 3 year warranty 

what ever you buy good luck


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you. I would buy the Toro for the chute control alone but require 24” as there is a long pathway involved. The 24” Toro has a locked axle and I want easy turn like Ariens AutoTurn or Simplicity triggers. I am not strong. I know the 24” SnowMaster has the AutoTurn but I need a real 2 stage. 

I would buy the Simplicity 1724 now but looking at the pic with the thin gloves controlling the chute has me worried that chute control will be clumsy with mitts. And it’s a special order so can’t try it.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> Hi. I find myself in need of a snowblower. I have narrowed my choice to an Ariens 24 Platinum SHO EFI and a Simplicity Signature Pro 1724.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Simplicity mainly because of the chute control. I have neighbors in close proximity and directing the snow is a constant challenge and must be done easily, quickly and on the move. This I learned after using an old Snapper my ex husband left in the garage.
> 
> ...


There will be a limit on anything with gloves.
I can see a problem with overly large gloves being a problem ...you would find yourself looking at the buttons if you couldn't feel them.
Steering might be rough with mittens.
I have a pair rubber insulated gloves made for handling frozen materials.
As a bonus they are long so you can tuck em under your coat.
Sweep off the car windows with em as well



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.showagloves.com/showa-460-cold-resistant#.Xlx-0ChMH3A

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

With handwarmers on the simplicity you shouldn't have to wear thick gloves. How cold does it get where you are?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I own that Ariens, and I feel that it would be very hard to do better! Everything works well, and it's a beast!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*the best?*

I have to say that Simplicity PRO with PowerBoost will be hard to beat. Incredible machine and electric shoot control are just so good.
Would not trade my 1728 Simplicity PRO for anything, not even a PRO Rapidtrack that I was looking at.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi. The Simplicity no longer has Power Boost it now has “Velocity Throwing System” I don’t know what that is but mabe a high speed impeller like SHO on Ariens?

Thank you for responses. I realize it has hand warmers but those Electric chute buttons look so small In the pic, it appears thry would be clumsy and inaccurate. I have tried the trigger turn on a Cub Cadet and I have no problem with that.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*powerboost*



Jenny said:


> Hi. The Simplicity no longer has Power Boost it now has “Velocity Throwing System” I don’t know what that is but mabe a high speed impeller like SHO on Ariens?
> 
> Thank you for responses. I realize it has hand warmers but those Electric chute buttons look so small In the pic, it appears thry would be clumsy and inaccurate. I have tried the trigger turn on a Cub Cadet and I have no problem with that.



Well some people in this forum have looked into the new Simplicity parts list and found the PowerBoost is still there, so they figure it just got re-named. 

Dag


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Jenny said:


> Hi. The Simplicity no longer has Power Boost it now has “Velocity Throwing System” I don’t know what that is but mabe a high speed impeller like SHO on Ariens?
> 
> Thank you for responses. I realize it has hand warmers but those Electric chute buttons look so small In the pic, it appears thry would be clumsy and inaccurate. I have tried the trigger turn on a Cub Cadet and I have no problem with that.



It basically downshifts the impeller pulley when you get into deep/thick/wet/heavy snow so the engine doesn't bog down as much. Throwing distance is lowered because the impeller is spinning slower but that's better than the engine bogging down or you having to stop to let the snow clear out.


I wouldn't mind having one but my $50 + $190(new engine) snowblower is still working.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Interesting. I wonder why they renamed it if it’s exactly the same. I just wish I could try one but dealer here has to special order. He only carries the Snow Shredders on the floor.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

They renamed it because it did not actually boost power, it just changed the velocity of its snow throwing capability by slowing down the impeller speed so it didn't bog the engine down and loose power.
Nice thing was you did not have to keep stopping and starting with it to let it clear out the snow, then proceed. The engine speed remained the same, so it helps it to stay in its power-band while traveling at a consistent speed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*This TORO Has Auto Steering. https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oxe-37799 k:k:k:k:k:k: *


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> They renamed it because it did not actually boost power, it just changed the velocity of its snow throwing capability by slowing down the impeller speed so it didn't bog the engine down and loose power.
> Nice thing was you did not have to keep stopping and starting with it to let it clear out the snow, then proceed. The engine speed remained the same, so it helps it to stay in its power-band while traveling at a consistent speed.


So they still have it but just renamed it.. velocity sounds better anyway..I think the the idea of the system is great.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Ok. Good to know. So it’s a useful feature. 

Yes a couple of the Toros have the Auto Turn like Ariens. The snowmaster also has it and it is almost effortless to move around and the chute is amazing but I need a true 2 stage. If they put AutoTurn on the 24 PowerMax I would buy that but it’s only on the 26.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Electric anything: More crap to break, and expensive to fix . . . 
Triggger steering: More crap, cables, and linkages to maintain . . .

I have run my Plat 24 through almost 2x that depth without issue . . . Never run a Simplicity, but I know they are available in N. Mi, but frankly, never seen one other than sitting at the dealer . . . I also find it hard to fathom that any electric chute control can be as quick as the stick on the Ariens . . . literally about 1 second limit to limit once you are familiar with it . . .

FWIW . . .

To the OP: If your dealer will allow 'test drives' in the snow at the dealership (ours will), that will likely show you what you like the most quite quickly.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> Hi. The Simplicity no longer has Power Boost it now has “Velocity Throwing System” I don’t know what that is but mabe a high speed impeller like SHO on Ariens?
> 
> Thank you for responses. I realize it has hand warmers but those Electric chute buttons look so small In the pic, it appears thry would be clumsy and inaccurate. I have tried the trigger turn on a Cub Cadet and I have no problem with that.


I agree they do seem kinda small..however if it takes a firm effort to press them you would be able to feel them better through heavy gloves .
I have no idea if the buttons are soft like a game controller or are made deliberately stiff. 



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes the chute rotation on the Ariens is fine but on the Toro you can swing the chute and adjust the throw height simultaneously. This is very useful working between houses as you can actually feather the throw height as you gently swing the chute while moving forward.

I wanted to test if the electric chute on the Simplicity could achieve the same stellar results as the Toro


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> Yes the chute rotation on the Ariens is fine but on the Toro you can swing the chute and adjust the throw height simultaneously. This is very useful working between houses as you can actually feather the throw height as you gently swing the chute while moving forward.
> 
> I wanted to test if the electric chute on the Simplicity could achieve the same stellar results as the Toro


A poster here recently had a post of the Ariens vs Toro chute controls..He found the Toro to be to sensitive for easy aiming..also while a good load of snow is going through the chute..it causes too much pressure on the chute to move the stick left and right in small amounts... resulting in it going full stick left or right 
He found the Ariens chute control better for blowing in areas where you had to be careful or needed better aim...while not as convenient as the Toro it was better in the areas where more precise control was needed.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I do not believe that at all. I am able to gently feather the height of throw while simultaneously feathering the chute rotation very precisely. I borrowed my neighbors SnowMaster several times this Winter. The chute control was Pin Point accurate and easy.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree Jenny, I feel that Toro's chute control on the Powermax is superb, and precise. Ariens could stand to learn a thing or two from them. IMHO


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes. The accuracy and ease of use is superb. The way height of throw and chute rotation work together with one handed operation makes it so much faster when I am doing the long stretch between my house and neighbours. 

It also does not freeze up like the remote chute occasionally does on the Toro Single Stage blowers.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

I know you are seriously looking at the Simplicity and the Ariens, but I wanted to throw this at you because the Honda does not have heated grips, so I wear big heavy gloves and I have no problem operating its chute control or any of the other controls. And it also performs very well!
https://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hss724aw-hss724awd


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

many seem to think when dry testing that the toro joy stick is to fast, rest assured that when it's under load working, one can find it just right, 
my question would be ? do you want easy movement while using under the force of snow coming out or sloppy when not?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I would consider the Honda but only the track version of the 24" has trigger steering. The wheeled has a solid axle. I do not want tracks. 

Ideally I want AutoTurn such as is on some Toros but not the 24" PowerMax, only the 24" SnowMaster and 26" PowerMax. The automatic unlocking wheel when turning affects such effortless maneuverability on the Ariens 24 Platinum and especially the light SnowMaster I will not do without at least triggers


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Jenny said:


> I would consider the Honda but only the track version of the 24" has trigger steering. The wheeled has a solid axle. I do not want tracks.
> 
> Ideally I want AutoTurn such as is on some Toros but not the 24" PowerMax, only the 24" SnowMaster and 26" PowerMax. The automatic unlocking wheel when turning affects such effortless maneuverability on the Ariens 24 Platinum and especially the light SnowMaster I will not do without at least triggers


Unless I'm missing something the Honda HSS724awd, which is wheeled, does have trigger steering. The Older HS models were a solid axle.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I am in Canada. Unless I’m missing it this is the only wheeled 24 avail and no trigger steering. 

https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/24-inch-wheel-drive

But yes if the trigger steering wheel drive 24 with joystick chute was avail here that would likely be my choice. I just wish it had a larger engine. I’ve seen [email protected] SnowMasters perform as well as the 200cc 24” Honda 2 stage here. It would likely do better at end of drive though.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I am in Canada. Unless I am missing it this is the only wheeled 24 avail and no trigger steering. 

https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/24-inch-wheel-drive

But yes if the trigger steering wheel drive 24 with joystick chute was avail here that would likely be my choice. I just wish it had a larger engine. I have seen 24” SnowMasters perform as well as the 200cc 24” Honda 2 stage here. It would likely do better at end of drive though.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jenny said:


> I am in Canada. Unless I am missing it this is the only wheeled 24 avail and no trigger steering.
> https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/24-inch-wheel-drive


Hi Jenny,

Yes, you're missing it... All HSS models have trigger steering. Those levers below the handlebars that look like bike brake levers are the steering triggers. Squeezing one causes the track or wheel on that side to freewheel and the machine pivots right around.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Jenny said:


> I am in Canada. Unless I am missing it this is the only wheeled 24 avail and no trigger steering.
> 
> https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/24-inch-wheel-drive
> 
> But yes if the trigger steering wheel drive 24 with joystick chute was avail here that would likely be my choice. I just wish it had a larger engine. I have seen 24” SnowMasters perform as well as the 200cc 24” Honda 2 stage here. It would likely do better at end of drive though.


I was under the impression that all HSS models have assisted steering. The link does show the triggers under the handlebars - so I assume it has it. The only exception, I believe, is the hss622.

Here is a link to a Canadian dealer, it details the steering assist 

Snowblowers HSS724CW | Edmundston Honda in Edmundston, New Brunswick


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes I noticed the triggers but I thought it was an error on the pic as there is no mention of trigger steering in product description on the Honda site while the track model does mention it . I see it is mentioned on the other link!

That is great news. That Honda meets most of my requirements. Easy chute control and some form of releasing a drive wheel easily when turning. As a bonus it has the hydro drive . I will need to see if the engine can be swapped with something larger however, otherwise I fear it will be underpowered for our big snows . My ex has the ability to swap the engine so just need to investigate whether a larger honda engine will fit on the frame


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

It appears the GX 270 shares the same specs and would fit but unfortunately the 340 would not . If anyone has more knowledge about sizing please let me know . I need at least the gX340. 

The 200cc snowblowers here are Sloooow when we get a big snow even in the 24" bucket size . The Ariens platinum 24 has 370cc and Simplicity 410cc


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I Doubt you would really notice the extra 2 Inches from The TORO.*


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

The Toro is an 826 also a 200 cc engine and yes I need 24 due to a very long path bordered by grass in the back yard. I also find the 24 more manageable around my cars


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> It appears the GX 270 shares the same specs and would fit but unfortunately the 340 would not . If anyone has more knowledge about sizing please let me know . I need at least the gX340.
> 
> The 200cc snowblowers here are Sloooow when we get a big snow even in the 24" bucket size . The Ariens platinum 24 has 370cc and Simplicity 410cc


If you need brute power for speed and the extra weight to prevent climbing up choices are limited...but if you get alot of snow and speed matters..(and) it has to be a 24.

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/platinum/platinum-24-sho

When talking about high powered 24 inch with wheels being a must...that is gonna those requirements

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes that and the 410cc Simplicity seem to be my only options. I just wish I could try the chute control on the Simplicity before committing. I don't like the separate levers on the Platinum 24. I know some say they are fine but after using the Toro system I want better


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> Yes that and the 410cc Simplicity seem to be my only options. I just wish I could try the chute control on the Simplicity before committing. I don't like the separate levers on the Platinum 24. I know some say they are fine but after using the Toro system I want better


If those buttons are to soft I can see it being a problem with heavy gloves.. I expect after some time with it that wouldn't be a problem.. I would have to look again.. hopefully there is two or more inches in between the buttons.. if so you will probably be fine after a while. 

Edit:
Found the picture..they are kinda close together ,but are raised a decent amount.
Once you put your thumb in the middle you should be able to feel for the edge of the buttons as they stick up a decent amount.
I know I could run the buttons with my gloves


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Jenny, thanks for the experiences you shared with different machines & brands, in a different post. It's interesting to hear that, many of us are just homeowners, who get to use only a few machines. 

Your situation creates an interesting set of requirements! That's not meant sarcastically or anything. Narrow cut, high power, good chute controls, and easy-turning features, all together, definitely limits your options. The Honda sounded like a good fit, until discovering it'll be underpowered. 

Engine swaps are fairly common around here, but they're not common on brand-new machines, and even less so on something high end like Hondas. Personally, I'd be reluctant to swap engines on a brand-new blower (especially something like a Honda), in part because you'll likely get pushback if you need any warranty work. Obviously the dealer wouldn't cover stuff on the new engine, but if you had a transmission problem, etc, they'd maybe try to make the case (rightly or wrongly) that the extra weight and power caused a problem. With the HSS machines being increasingly shrouded, I wonder if it might be tricky to fit a larger engine in there. 

A friend has a Simplicity blower with electric controls, it's probably around 5 years old or so. He's happy with the machine (I don't think it has triggers steering, but I'm not sure), but he's had some issues with the electric chute controls (I believe just for left/right, not up/down). The motor/gearbox has frozen up several times, he's going to replace it in the spring, and keep a spare motor on-hand. 

I'd probably trust Honda with it a little more, but electric essential controls make me a bit nervous. I've had the Quick Chute cable on my Toro apparently freeze once, so that opened my eyes a bit to problems with controls. My Ariens is a simple crank for left/right, and you grab the deflector for up/down. Not winning any awards for fancy, that's for sure, but they haven't given any trouble. 

There's new-Simplicity discussion here, you might find another Pro user on the forum that could give feedback on the chute controls? 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/simplicity-snowblowers/143351-simplicity-signature-pro-updates.html

I don't know where you are or the kind of weather you get, but I still hope, at least, that the heated grips might let you get away with thinner gloves. I don't think you will beat the power-to-width of the Simplicity. 

If you loved the Simplicity, but the buttons weren't ideal, it's probably possible (albeit not trivial) to change those controls. To different buttons, maybe a joystick, etc.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Jenny said:


> Yes that and the 410cc Simplicity seem to be my only options. I just wish I could try the chute control on the Simplicity before committing. I don't like the separate levers on the Platinum 24. I know some say they are fine but after using the Toro system I want better


Dont underestimate the power of the Powerboost. In time you will learn to enjoy the electric shoot-control.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you all! There have been very helpful replies. The Honda HSS24” wheeled has all of the features I want but is vastly underpowered for my area 

My dealer has agreed to bring in a Simplicity Pro 24” 410cc on next Winters order and will give me first dibbs to try it before putting on showroom floor! He usually only carries the Snow Shredders in Simplicity and Toro and Ariens in 2 stage. 

He has also told me that his Ariens rep has told him there will be new blowers next season including a 24” Hydro Pro with updated chute control whatever that means! So I wait and ride out the season with my old Snapper and the lend of a neighbours SnowMaster


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you all! There have been very helpful replies. The Honda HSS24 wheeled has all of the features I want but is vastly underpowered for my area /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif

My dealer has agreed to bring in a Simplicity Pro 24 410cc on next Winters order and will give me first dibbs to try it before putting on showroom floor! He usually only carries the Snow Shredders in Simplicity and Toro and Ariens in 2 stage. 

He has also told me that his Ariens rep has told him there will be new blowers next season including a 24 Hydro Pro with updated chute control whatever that means! So I wait and ride out the season with my old Snapper and the lend of a neighbours SnowMaster


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

How much snow do you get and how many square feet do you have to clear? 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

We get anywhere from 200-300 inches or more

Don’t have a huge area at my place. Just allot of maneuvering as I need work between cars and houses. Garage if full of ex’s lawn/snow junk. My drive is only about 40x8 but there’s long path to a small rink in back and I do Pathways and small drive at a townhouse I own.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> We get anywhere from 200-300 inches or more
> 
> Don’t have a huge area at my place. Just allot of maneuvering as I need work between cars and houses. Garage if full of ex’s lawn/snow junk. My drive is only about 40x8 but there’s long path to a small rink in back and I do Pathways and small drive at a townhouse I own.


That's slot of snow and it sounds like alot of manuvering around as well
I was wondering why you had needed alot of power..It appears as if alot of snow at a time is normal there.
I would be looking for alot of power if I had those same conditions.
I intentionally opted for a light machine here as most of the snows are just a few inches with an occasional good dump.
If you zoom in on the buttons of the simplicity..they are elevated a fair amount and..I think after using it a bit thick gloves wouldn't be a problem.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks. The pic on Simplicitys website had me wondering. There's no way, even with heated grips, I could wear the type of gloves he's wearing in that pic to control the chute. It still appears to me the controls would be clumsy but fortunately the dealer here has promised to order a 1724 PRO for next season and allow me to try before purchase.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Might I add that rechargeable heated gloves, and a jacket with similar features, make winter outdoors a little more cozy. They are not cheap, but it does make a chore a little more cozy. And some of the jackets allow you to charge your phone, so you can listen to a pod cast/audio book/radio, simultaneously. I bought the Bosch, but there are other brands. They are not cheap! https://www.homedepot.com/s/womens%20heated%20jacket?searchtype=suggest&NCNI-5


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jenny said:


> Thank you all! There have been very helpful replies. The Honda HSS24â€� wheeled has all of the features I want but is vastly underpowered for my area


I wonder if the HSS724CW auger housing would fit on the HSS928CW machine? That HSS924CW would certainly do it!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Jenny said:


> We get anywhere from 200-300 inches or more
> 
> Don’t have a huge area at my place. Just allot of maneuvering as I need work between cars and houses. Garage if full of ex’s lawn/snow junk. My drive is only about 40x8 but there’s long path to a small rink in back and I do Pathways and small drive at a townhouse I own.


where are you that you get that much snow? it would help us if you added that to your user cp


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I live in Woody Point, NL


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

thank you jenny, that helps us better understand your needs, a euro machine. not a north american model for Canada or the USA


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Jenny said:


> I live in Woody Point, NL


Could that be the Woody Point in Newfoundland on the east coast of Canada?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes. I live in that general vicinity. This being the internet I prefer not to give my exact location.


----------

